
Show HN: Work in Crypto – a simple job board for the cryptocurrency ecosystem - pmcpinto
http://workincrypto.com
======
pmcpinto
I’ve been following what’s happening in the cryptocurrency world since 2013
and as ecosystem is grows each passing day, especially after the Ethereum
release, with amazing new projects like Decentraland, Golem, district0x and
others, I’m seeing more and more interesting job opportunities in this area.
So I’ve decided to create this simple job board focused on the cryptocurrency
industry.

As the board grows in terms of offers I plan to add more features: filters,
search, etc

I hope it will be useful to some members of HN. And I would love to have some
feedback.

Thanks :)

